# Tortola - Long Bay Beach Club



## Retired to Travel (Jul 20, 2006)

I was surprised to find a II listing for this resort (LBN).  It still seems to be a regular hotel (that is, rental) too.  Does anyone have any insight into what part of this is timeshare? They have their own website at:
http://www.longbay.com/


----------



## partassoc (Jan 8, 2007)

The timeshare units are on the beach.  They began converting units listed on the website as "Beachfront Deluxe" in 2005.  Four units were ready last winter and they may have 8 available at this time.  We bought 2 weeks in February after staying at the resort in 2005.  We can walk out of our unit and go 5 yards to the beach and 15 yards to the water!  This resort is well managed now by elite island resorts.

Bob


----------



## TravlGrl (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw this property in the II resort listings, but it's really hard to find much info about it.  I checked out the resort's website, and looked at the Beachfront Deluxe rooms.  They look very nice, but are they still efficiencies?  Or, was the remodel to expand their sizing as well as adding amenities?  Just curious since II still shows that they only have efficiencies.

tj


----------



## tashamen (Jan 29, 2007)

That is why we've held off trying to exchange in here - even for 2 of us, we're spoiled by never taking studios any more.


----------



## somerville (Jan 29, 2007)

We stayed at this resort 6 or 7 years ago in one of the hillside villas.  It was a hotel then.  I didn't know that they had converted some units to timeshare.  I would gladly take a studio at this resort.  The beach is beautiful.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Feb 3, 2007)

When I tried to add this resort to an ongoing exchange request for 2008, I got an error message which says something like "you are not eligible to request this resort based on your reliquishment."  I'm not sure whether it's a quality screen-out or because they are efficiencies.


----------



## Retired to Travel (May 28, 2007)

*Any updates?*

I'm reviving this question because we will be going to St. Thomas in 2008 (traded to Marriott Frenchman's Cove) and might want to rent a few more nights on Tortola or St. John.  The reviews of Long Bay Beach Resort on TripAdvisor contains a LOT of negatives.  If we decide to risk it, what type of room should we request to rent?


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 5, 2007)

*Some friends go there every year and love it.*

They say the hillside villas are the newest/best.  They always stay in villa 51 and say the view of the ocean is incredible.  I've never been but would love to.  The beach is supposed to be unbelievable- a mile long and completely empty.


----------



## K Hines (Jun 8, 2007)

*Longbay resort*

The timeshare units are the beachfront units.  When we looked last year they had a mini-fridge and microwave.  They are awesome units.  This resort is a very nice place to base out of to see the BVI.  You will want to spend time on other islands via ferry and some of the other beaches on the island of Tortola itself.  Tortola has some great resteraunts also.  I would not let the efficiency bother you.  

If you have any specific questions I will do my best to answer them.


----------

